# Big Smoker



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Havent had an opportunity to post it up. Caught this king on the emerald spirit charter few weeks back. Weighed 59lbs. definitely biggest I have seen. I caught a few 45 before and this one dwarfed them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geeeezzzzzzz brother, that joker will feed a village!!! Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Jason said:


> Geeeezzzzzzz brother, that joker will give a village mercury poisoning!!! Awesome!!!!!!


 
^fixed. Seriously though, that's the biggest I've seen. Hell a 37LB won the rodeo last year! :thumbup:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

It looks more like a surf board! lmao


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

wish my work would allow photobucket to show pics. till then im blind!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> wish my work would allow photobucket to show pics. till then im blind!


You're missing out. That's a nice king!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

swhiting said:


> You're missing out. That's a nice king!



had to pull the phone out....WOW!!!:notworthy:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I bet he was Smokin!....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> wish my work would allow photobucket to show pics. till then im blind!


Here is your fix!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I bet that first run was a real drag screamer.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like time for some new drag washers!!! Nice king .


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

*king*

Thanks guys was definitely blessed to be on the end of the rod. It about started a fire on my thumb. We had 60 lb flouro leader with a circle hook, rigged for black snapper etc. I was thumbing spool and he smoked it. Id say I fought it for around 5 min total. He ran hard then line went slack and I told them he is off, i kept reeling up slack, til he made a run parallel with the boat. Next thing you know he right by boat, 2 gaffs later he is in the boat. My first gut at boat was dang I wish this was a tournament. I thought to release him but they thought he was close to the record and so gaffs in! I was reading that there is a King tourney this weekend at harborwalk? 5k for biggest king, only makes you hurt more. Without a doubt biggest I have seen and probably will never catch one that big again.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Man...that King is a hog. Nice catch!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

I caught a 39lb king a few weeks back and I thought he was huge!! Great catch brother!!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

what kind of rod/reel did he come in on? Nice fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great fish!! congrats!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

60 lb flouro and a black snapper circle hook ? you got a great fish and great fish story !


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Wow, that's a hoss.


----------

